# What Does "Business Casual" Attire Mean?



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 22, 2008)

You've conquered your interview with intelligence, charm, and a confidence-building tailored suit, and you are prepared for your first day on the job. You're picking out your outfit for the first day and are trying to create something that says "business casual" — but what does that mean exactly? It can take a few days to figure out if your office leans more towards business or casual, and a work-wear consultant describes this obscurity as "the black hole of style."







Do you find yourself struggling to get it right?

Source


----------



## aney (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks! Those tips are great!


----------

